# Found this one Yesterday



## hemihampton (Apr 12, 2022)

Found this one Yesterday after Work. Near my Work they tore down another old house. The whole back yard had the top few inches scraped away, some spots maybe a foot deep. Like usual I walk right to the back corner & as usual I find Bottles because that's where they hide, in back corner, only a few inches of top soil scraped away. not a good sign as the Bottles like to hide much deeper. Doesn't appear any Concrete Floor scraped away either, another bad sign. BUT, in the corner is one very small hole about a foot deep & in this hole I see a busted quart Bottle. I pull it out & it's a common Wegener, I get a Stick & scrape around the Dirt. I find about 3 or 4 more Quart Wegeners all busted up & about 3-4 Detroit Brewing Co Bottles all busted up. Bummer. BUT, Then there is this loose piece of Sod/Grass & I peel it back like a piece of Carpet & to my total shock & surprise is a nice unbroken Wegener Quart, laying there flat right under the Sod, I swear this thing was just laying there about 2 inches deep, no more then 4 inches from the top which is very odd but certainly not the first time I've seen this. I wish I got a in the Ground Pic but Didn't, Here it is now. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 12, 2022)

Here it is slightly cleaned up. Not ABM either, older hand finished or tooled Crown Top. LEON.


----------



## K6TIM (Apr 13, 2022)

The bottle could be from early 20th. century check and see if the seam goes thru the lip if it does it's an old early 1900+ bottle.It could be a beer bottle yet again a soda bottle to?


----------



## sandchip (Apr 14, 2022)

You can tell it's a tooled top from the next to the last pic without checking the mold lines.


----------



## K6TIM (Apr 14, 2022)

sandchip said:


> You can tell it's a tooled top from the next to the last pic without checking the mold lines.


Just below the lip of the bottle there will be concentric lines in the glass that shows it's a tooled lip other wise it's a applied lip!-K6TIM


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 14, 2022)

Yesterday I got another one. Same Scenario as the other one, Just another Torn down House. Common Goebel Crown Top. (yawnnn).


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 14, 2022)

K6TIM said:


> The bottle could be from early 20th. century check and see if the seam goes thru the lip if it does it's an old early 1900+ bottle.It could be a beer bottle yet again a soda bottle to?



Wegener was known to be a big Soda Bottler in Detroit since the 1870's to 1970's. Although he was know to produce Weiss Beer in the old Days. I probably got 10+, maybe 15 different Bottles from him dating all the way back to his first 1870's Squat Bottle. Small sample of some below. LEON.


----------



## K6TIM (Apr 14, 2022)

Nice collection of late 1800 soda bottles.Some might be early 20th. century!


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (Apr 14, 2022)

Do you ask for permission to look through these properties or do you just kinda take a quick look? There's a couple old run down houses around here too and now you've gotten me excited. Lol


----------



## K6TIM (Apr 15, 2022)

East_Tn_Bottle_Guy said:


> Do you ask for permission to look through these properties or do you just kinda take a quick look? There's a couple old run down houses around here too and now you've gotten me excited. Lol


Yes I would since it belong to someone.Otherwise you go inside a abound house you risk breaking and entering


----------



## Screwtop (Apr 15, 2022)

Geez, on one hand, I'd love to live in a place like Detroit so I can have experiences likes this.

On the other hand, I'd want to live long enough to have experiences like this and Detroit would be detrimental to that goal. 


Fantastic find!


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 16, 2022)

East_Tn_Bottle_Guy said:


> Do you ask for permission to look through these properties or do you just kinda take a quick look? There's a couple old run down houses around here too and now you've gotten me excited. Lol


To answer this question, I rarely if ever go into a abandoned house that is all boarded up with no easy open access. But lots of these houses have no doors, no windows sometimes half the house missing & easy open access & sometimes not another occupied house or person around anywhere. on rare occasion i may peek in basement or attic. These are owned by the city & getting torn down, many have Demo Signs on the house. BUT, Most of the Bottles I find, Probably 99% of them are from Houses no longer Standing & Recently Tore Down. Perfect example is this House I stopped by after Work Yesterday to Check out. Pic below. Here I pulled up in Alley behind the House. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 16, 2022)

After pulling up in Alley the first thing I look for is where the Garage once stood. Here is where the Construction Crew will remove Concrete Floor & dig a 2-3 foot trench around foundation of Garage. This is where I find most of my Bottles. Pic of where garage Stood.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 16, 2022)

I searched around this Garage area in dirt & surprisingly no Bottles, Just a couple of Broken Shards.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 16, 2022)

BUT, I decide to look around more in back & to my surprise I find this Goebel Beer Bottle just sticking up out of the dirt.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 16, 2022)

After finding this Goebel I go to look around the Dirt Pile & Hole left behind by once Standing House, now long gone. I don't usually find to many Bottles in this area but Yesterday proved different. Pic of where House once Stood.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 16, 2022)

I walk around the outside of the Temporary Orange Fencing the Construction Workers put up looking for Bottles. I stayed outside this Orange Fencing unless I see a Bottle inside Fencing, In this Case I see across the hole a Bottle just laying there. SO, I venture over to other side & quickly jump into hole. Wearing my Work Uniform I look like a Construction Worker so rarely get Questioned.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 16, 2022)

SO, What was this Bottle you ask, Drum Rolllllllllll Please. Just a common Koppitz Melchers Brewing Company Crown Top Beer Bottle. And there you go, Step by Step Instructions on how to find Bottles at recently tore down Houses. Good Luck. LEON.


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (Apr 16, 2022)

Alright, thanks.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 16, 2022)

K6TIM said:


> Yes I would since it belong to someone.Otherwise you go inside a abound house you risk breaking and entering




No breaking & entering around here, at most just entering since alot of these Houses have no Doors or Windows to break through. I wouldn't recommended entering a abandoned House in Detroit as from my experience good chance you'll come across a Homeless Bum, drug dealer, gang member or other assorted unsavory Characters, most can be scary & intimidating, or some just ask for a Dollar to buy something to eat or Bus fare. Heres what most houses look like when I look around them, nothing but a dirt pile surrounded by Orange fencing. I actually drove by this House for Years wanting to peek under it's old back Porch that looked like it had Garbage under it. Never did & now it's gone.  2nd pic is where I found my first Goebel from this Story.  LEON.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 18, 2022)

K6TIM said:


> Just below the lip of the bottle there will be concentric lines in the glass that shows it's a tooled lip other wise it's a applied lip!-K6TIM


Then why did you ask in post #3?


----------



## willong (Apr 29, 2022)

LEON, 

I am one who is glad to see the bottles salvaged before they get crushed or reburied in a landfill by further construction activity. Good on you!


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Apr 30, 2022)

East_Tn_Bottle_Guy said:


> Do you ask for permission to look through these properties or do you just kinda take a quick look? There's a couple old run down houses around here too and now you've gotten me excited. Lol



Whaaaat? Lol! We ARE the original recyclers AND I think we invented it, before it was cool! I’m thinking he was helping them out by picking up trash on their property?! But I don’t know how I would feel IF-on my own wilderness chunk of property, someone ran that line on me! I think I’ve never, in 30+ years of searching out garbage heaps, asked permission. How does that go with people, I wonder? I know it’s the right thing to do-I’m sure it’s about how u come off, but seriously- I don’t know what I would say to someone asking permission to dig on my land. My head would first flash on liability. Then it would flash to them digging up wherever the Chinese garbage IS-as well as stashes of gold- no banks out there so or risk losing their gold bottle in the creek. (I’ve done that many times myself)They were ran off the property by the ignorant white miners who thought the Chinese were getting all the gold, and that’s why they weren’t finding any- never mind that only Chinese miners were the only ones paying taxes when they went into town to cash in their gold. SO, in the most middle of the night-it was run like hell t or get killed right there. This was pre-1850. I always got a weird vibe & nightmares when I sleep out there. Otherwise I never have bad dreams. Check this- my husband didn’t tell me but had a nightmare of running for his life- out there. The next weekend, we spent out there again. I woke up with this vivid nightmare of people coming down the hills from all sides with torches in the night. (and that’s where a old stone Chinese foundation is, 1 of 5 foundations that I know of. I told him about my nightmare ~he kind of turned pale, &?told me I just described his nightmare, the week before?! Weird! Kat >^..^< 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Apr 30, 2022)

K6TIM said:


> Yes I would since it belong to someone.Otherwise you go inside a abound house you risk breaking and entering



So weird to think of! I never looked at it like that. What if part of the cabin is down, I wonder….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Apr 30, 2022)

So you go to work, basically, in town, it looks like- and come home with old bottles. Talk about a good day at work! How cool is that? Kat >^..^< 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (May 4, 2022)

Alot of the Houses look like this one, wide open Doorways & Windows. Many are Boarded up but many are not. Some are half burnt down with entire walls missing. Look at that opening under Porch, I might have to peek under that Porch. LEON.


----------



## Len (May 4, 2022)

Saving bottles and driving American muscle cars. Does he have a cape? --Nice job!


----------



## Len (May 4, 2022)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> Whaaaat? Lol! We ARE the original recyclers AND I think we invented it, before it was cool! I’m thinking he was helping them out by picking up trash on their property?! But I don’t know how I would feel IF-on my own wilderness chunk of property, someone ran that line on me! I think I’ve never, in 30+ years of searching out garbage heaps, asked permission. How does that go with people, I wonder? I know it’s the right thing to do-I’m sure it’s about how u come off, but seriously- I don’t know what I would say to someone asking permission to dig on my land. My head would first flash on liability. Then it would flash to them digging up wherever the Chinese garbage IS-as well as stashes of gold- no banks out there so or risk losing their gold bottle in the creek. (I’ve done that many times myself)They were ran off the property by the ignorant white miners who thought the Chinese were getting all the gold, and that’s why they weren’t finding any- never mind that only Chinese miners were the only ones paying taxes when they went into town to cash in their gold. SO, in the most middle of the night-it was run like hell t or get killed right there. This was pre-1850. I always got a weird vibe & nightmares when I sleep out there. Otherwise I never have bad dreams. Check this- my husband didn’t tell me but had a nightmare of running for his life- out there. The next weekend, we spent out there again. I woke up with this vivid nightmare of people coming down the hills from all sides with torches in the night. (and that’s where a old stone Chinese foundation is, 1 of 5 foundations that I know of. I told him about my nightmare ~he kind of turned pale, &?told me I just described his nightmare, the week before?! Weird! Kat >^..^<
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Wildcat,   A. You certainly get around.  B. You and yours make good teammates.  C. All of your insights, esp. the paranormal ones, are right on the mark/money.  D. Def. a cool addition to this bottle school    E. Who was minding the kitts?


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (May 5, 2022)

hemihampton said:


> Alot of the Houses look like this one, wide open Doorways & Windows. Many are Boarded up but many are not. Some are half burnt down with entire walls missing. Look at that opening under Porch, I might have to peek under that Porch. LEON.
> View attachment 236703


Same thing with the abandoned houses I've been in. I never go in if they are posted or have fully intact windiws and doors or are completely borded up. Recently I've been finding bottles buried in the dirt crawlspace areas too!


----------



## hemihampton (May 5, 2022)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Same thing with the abandoned houses I've been in. I never go in if they are posted or have fully intact windiws and doors or are completely borded up. Recently I've been finding bottles buried in the dirt crawlspace areas too!



Just got 2 Milks in a Dirt Crawlspace Yesterday, as seen in my other Post Yesterday. LEON.


----------

